# Week long vacation...how to feed?



## mr_costarican (Mar 8, 2005)

Hello, i have 4 2" rb in a 55 gal, and am wondering if anyone has ever gone on vacation for a week or so and in what way they fed their fish. I was thinking about stocking the tank right before leaving with an excess of feeders, since no one will be able to feed the fish for me. thanks in advance...


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

To me this situation is quite the gamble...Most fish can survive a week without food depending on their size and environment, but it's not something I'd test the waters with...Iam often gone on weekends and just this last one, I missed a day of feeding which caused heavy fin nips







...Can try you're idea with feeders for it should work, but I'd try again to see if you can find someone to feed your tank on a daily basis


----------



## mr_costarican (Mar 8, 2005)

I would like to find someone, but since i'm at school, no one will be staying here....


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i went home for 2 weeks and my fish were fine excpet one that died cause of my room mate not adding water conditioner.. just make sure u do a big water change b4 u leave and when u get back.. if all else fails u can make dividers so they dont kill each other if u cant find sum1 to fee dthem


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would divide the tank if you are worried about the fish killing eachother. just get some eggcrate from home depot and cut it up into 3 dividers. I wouldnt feed them anything...they can easily go more than a week and your water will be fine when you return.


----------



## Buff Canuk (Nov 29, 2004)

MY Spring break is coming up and ill be gone for a week so i bought an automatic feeder and i have a friend whose gunna make sure everythings ok halfway through the week for me. Anyone of you guys ever used one?


----------



## davidpeter (Nov 16, 2016)

if you do plan leaving your pet for 2 weeks and make sure it has 2 food dishes and 2 water bottles maybe get a treat stick, so it can gnaw on that, also you can scatter some food around, and your gonna wanna make sure you lock up the cage good so it doesn't escape while your gone so you could put a clip or something on the cage door, And like skywilling said again maybe you could attach its cage to a bin so whens it is bored it has more space, also if you want to keep it busy you can make some boredom breakers. I would do it when i was going on vacation in Lakeside Beach.Even the place has pet friendly Beach Lodges,you can take it with you.


----------



## jalam (Dec 19, 2016)

davidpeter said:


> if you do plan leaving your pet for 2 weeks and make sure it has 2 food dishes and 2 water bottles maybe get a treat stick, so it can gnaw on that, also you can scatter some food around, and your gonna wanna make sure you lock up the cage good so it doesn't escape while your gone so you could put a clip or something on the cage door, And like skywilling said again maybe you could attach its cage to a bin so whens it is bored it has more space, also if you want to keep it busy you can make some boredom breakers. I would do it when i was going on vacation in Lakeside Beach.Even the place has pet friendly Beach Lodges,you can take it with you.


Best...advice...ever.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

i wouldnt worry much , piranhas can survive for long time without food


----------

